# moving a raft



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

So what are some good ways to move a inflated raft,from water to trailer, when you dont have very many people?


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Lift the bow over your head, back under it, knees bent, until you get your hips under the center point. Hold the bowline and straighten your legs. The weight will be on your butt/hips and you can walk.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Are you talking about a paddle raft or oar rig?

I mounted a winch system to the tongue of my trailer (no pics), but with a good set of rollers on the back two people can pull a fairly loaded 16' oar-rigged raft onto the trailer if there's a boat ramp and you can get the bow onto the rollers. I was surprised how easy it was to get the boat situated on the trailer with just me & a buddy.









If I had to get the boat on the trailer by myself with my wife & no boat ramp, it would be difficult- I would probably pull the coolers and dryboxes out, and then have my wife operate the winch crank while I pulled the bow up. Probably impossible without rollers. I was thinking these tools might come in handy:









"Shoulder Dolly"








"Forearm Forklift".


Not sure which would be better- my guess is the shoulder one.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

randomnature said:


> Lift the bow over your head, back under it, knees bent, until you get your hips under the center point. Hold the bowline and straighten your legs. The weight will be on your butt/hips and you can walk.


 uh, no.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 13 ft vangaurd, an oar rig. lookin for something to help pull it back up the steep grass bank.


----------



## G-man (May 24, 2005)

Offer some beer to the other 15 rafters who are standing around watching.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmm- I'd go with this:








Master Lock 12V DC Portable Winch &#151; 2000-Lb. Capacity, Model# 2953AT | 1,000 - 2,900 Lb. Capacity | Northern Tool + Equipment
Hook that winch onto the trailer hitch. Then roll it along on 2-3 of these:









Inflatable Boat Roller - 600 kg Capacity


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

You might also build a modified version of this type of rig:
H2O-Shop: EuroTrax-Beachwheels for Catamarans Tolley, Trailers & Trolleys for Catamarans, CADKAT25A


----------

